# shimano pro surf or daiwa powersurf qd?



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

If antbody has used or own one of these two spinning reels what do you think of it?

I,am looking for a new long range spinning reel and these are two I,am looking at.Which one cast longer[i know a lot has to do with the caster']which has the better drag?Anything you can tell me please

Thanks
Matt


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Both are good distance casting spinners for the price range. Are you using braid or mono? With braid, I would go with the PowerSurf QD because it has a tapered spool. If you're going with mono, I would stick to the ProSurf.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

wheres hellrhay. he should chime in with his own experience on the reels.

i use a powersurf myself. i love the drag lockdown on it. and its not heavy at all (to me.)

its cheaper then the spinpowers which is another +


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I throw the Shimano Power Aero SpinPower and it's pretty nice. Dual drag let's you lock it down with just a couple clicks. Pretty light, can't complain, and throws a mile. I use 20lb braid BTW.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Both are good reels. the Prosurf is the PowerAero's younger brother. The only difference between the two is the metals that are used.

Both the prosurf and the powersurf can throw braid, both can also throw mono. But both are designed for braid with long distance casting in design.
The prosurf doesn't have a tapered spool but t has the same length and have a larger diameter spool than the powersurf. The selection between these two reels would depend on w3hat you are going to do with it. If you are going to use it for plugging, go with the daiwa powersurf. However, if you are going to use it for deadsticking, go with the prosurf.

whatever your decision is, you'll be happy with either one.

NOTE: i don't have the shimano spinpower prosurf but i have the shimano spinpower poweraero- the difference between the two is the metals used in the construction.


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

*reels*

Thanks for youe replys guys.Hellrhay whats the differences in the spool lenghts?which of the two are liter? What is the powerareo/I don,t think I ve seen that one

Thanks
matt


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

spinpower poweraero is the same as the prosurf- there only difference is the metals used in the construction.
the powersurf and the prosurf have the same spool lenghts= 35mm.
the powersurf weights 20ounces while the prosurf weights almost 24ounces.


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Sgt Slough is the guy who knows all these reels backward and forward.He uses the Basia I think.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I use the Basia and the Power Aero. Both are great reels. You won't find anything here in the states that can hold a candle to either of these reels. The Basia is noticeably lighter. It also casts longer IMHO.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

fishbait said:


> I use the Basia and the Power Aero. Both are great reels. You won't find anything here in the states that can hold a candle to either of these reels. The Basia is noticeably lighter. It also casts longer IMHO.





> The Basia is noticeably lighter.


TRUE!!!



> It also casts longer IMHO.


Better to say: "It also casts longer in the hands of someone who knows how to cast"


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

the basia is more money and it has a magnesium body. compare them pricewise, the construction and the overall quality- I'd take the Shimano SpinPower PowerAero anyday. Don't get me wrong, i love my basia's, but i love my spinpower's more.

Some people would spend the extra $230 to get more distance from the basia. IMHO, i don't need to pay the extra $230 to get 30 more yards. That's just me, opinions vary.

wanna trade a shimano spinpower power aero for a basia??









BTW, here's the spool comparison between the 3 reels mentioned.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> wanna trade a shimano spinpower power aero for a basia??


Seriously? Hell yeah!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Seriously? Hell yeah!


look for the basia on the package I am sending you. BTW, havent sent it out yet, the lines at the post office are loooooooooooong.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> look for the basia on the package I am sending you. BTW, havent sent it out yet, the lines at the post office are loooooooooooong.


Don't you want to see the condition of my power aero before I send it too you?


----------

